# Looking for any size tank



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon planted aquarium set up and want to have start another planted tank.
I prefer it to be free or pay little for it. I will pick it up. I'm located in Plano, TX. If anyone have
spare aquarium set up, i'll gladly take them 
also any plant donations will be greatly accepted 
Thank you


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> I have a 55 gallon planted aquarium set up and want to have start another planted tank.
> I prefer it to be free or pay little for it. I will pick it up. I'm located in Plano, TX. If anyone have
> spare aquarium set up, i'll gladly take them
> also any plant donations will be greatly accepted
> Thank you


I'm in plano, i have 2- 30g xtall's
2- 12g nanos.
1- 55g needs to be resealed.
1-120g with stand, tank, and canopy.

i would make you a good deal. need tanks out of bedroom and back yard...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jason, are you coming to our next plant club meeting? It would be a good time and place to see what's available.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I'm in plano, i have 2- 30g xtall's
> 2- 12g nanos.
> 1- 55g needs to be resealed.
> 1-120g with stand, tank, and canopy.
> ...


Joey,

What do you want for the nanos? pm me or email me


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i would love to come to the meeting. i'll look foward to that


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Akulakat said:


> Joey,
> 
> What do you want for the nanos? pm me or email me


pm'ed you with how much, I'm asking and my cell number.


----------

